#     2012 ,  ???     ???

## Klerk-agent

,  379-  3  2011 ., , **       "   ,    ;        " *   ,  30% -   ???
*
   ???

, *     20% *  (    ) -     - !!!
 -  22%,  -    ,      -      ???

,     ???

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## Klerk-agent

> .


. . . 


    -       ?          ,   ( )  ,   .

     ?

----------


## .

> ?          ,


   .

----------

.     -    (  )     .    -     ?           /?

----------


## SGUN

, 
72.50         
    ( 6%)?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## novik44

!
    -   .
     ?
 18% -, 2,9% - , 5,1% - 
   ?

     ?

----------


## novik44

> .     -    (  )     .    -     ?           /?


    .       ,      .
    . 
   ,          70%.     ,       (     )   .     3 ,    , . :yes:

----------


## Olka25

.       ,     . :
8)     ,    (.7) ,        ,      ,    5  6  .)
   18%  2,9% 3,1% 2%    ,     10%  512000?  .

----------


## novik44

> .       ,     . :
> 8)     ,    (.7) ,        ,      ,    5  6  .)
>    18%  2,9% 3,1% 2%    ,     10%  512000?  .


 http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_4.htm

----------


## .

*Olka25*,         8  7. 
     , ..  5.1%

----------


## novik44

> *Olka25*,         8  7. 
>      , ..  5.1%


       0%  http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_4.htm

----------

novik44, .   90-100%     ,     )))

----------


## .

, .         ,

----------


## abarmail

2012         ,      512000.
           .
   , ?      ,     .
 ,      ""   ,     ?

----------


## mvf

> 2012         ,      512000.


.  -  512  .

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_4.htm


 !       ,   "    ,     "


 x  x 12 5,1  
  .


..  ?     -. -   ..            -?

----------


## .

**,   , , ,   ..

----------


## abarmail

> .  -  512  .


    ,   .
    ( ) 10%     ,     .    (    )   20%  .    512000 . 
 "    ,    58  58.1"   .
*    /2012*    "     ,    58    24.07.2009  212-."

    ? -    :   20%.

----------


## .

> 20%.


 512 .    .     ""     :Smilie: 
        .    -      -

----------


## abarmail

> .


  ,    58       ?
      "" . 
    ,          . 
     ,        ,     .

----------


## mvf

> 


   .

----------


## abarmail

*.*,   *     /2012*      20%       167.   8  58   212  .    ...
   ,      ,  -  ...

----------

, .        . -  ,  ,   91.33.    ,      20%,      .      .      ,            ?
,          ,         1,5 .   ,..   - .

----------


## mvf

> 


     .

----------

,

----------


## abarmail

> ,


  ,     -  ,      ... (   ,   :Big Grin: )

  ""   .          ,    ,      .

  ,       ,      .
   ,      ,      .     -   .          -     10 . :Smilie: 
 ,       -     ,   ,       ,        ...

----------


## mvf

> ""   .


      .



> ,    ,      .


.    .


> ,       ,      .


 ""?

----------


## Vadim2000v

[QUOTE=abarmail;53569388]  ,     -  ,      ... (   ,   :Big Grin: )
             .                      !!!

----------


## .

> ,      ,      .


        ? ,         ,   .  , ,      .




> ,    58       ?


    58?

----------


## abarmail

> ?


-     2003 .  ,    ,      dial-up,      -  .          . 
-     -    ,     ...

 58  -       ,   ... 
  "     ,   ,     "     :yes: 

,      ,         .   ,    ,    ...

----------


## abarmail

> .


   ,  .         - ,      ,       ,  ...
      ...

          :  - ?  -   ?      ? (       :Stick Out Tongue: )
  2- 10    , ,  :Frown: 




> .    ..


  ,          .  "-"         -  ...




> ""?


 - ""      "".

----------


## .

> 2- 10    , ,


   2-    .    




> -  ...


  ?         .      212-  .

----------


## abarmail

> 2-    .


            (       ,     ""),     ...




> ?         .      212-  .


     ,       .
     -   , ,      -   -  ""  .
      -          ,       .   "" -        -  ,    -  .   ,    ,  " "
    "      "   "  " :yes:

----------


## .

> (       ,     ""),


    ,      .    ,    




> -   -  ""  .


    .  ,    ?    ,     ,   .        ,      . 
       ,    ,

----------


## abarmail

> .  ,    ?


   -    ,        .    ,          ,   ,   ,      ,      .




> ,    ?


   :    . ,     ,   ,          . ,    ,           .

     .
 ,   (  .8  58 212),       ,   -     -  ?       ,      ?

----------


## mvf

-   ?

----------


## .

> -    ,        .


        .     .      ,     ?




> ,          ,


    ,   ?     -  ,   ,    ?   :Embarrassment: 





> ,   (  .8  58 212),       ,   -     -  ?


   ?             .           :Wink:

----------


## abarmail

> .


 . 2  346.11  26.2  : "...**  ...      "   ""    .
  -  ,        ,      .                   .




> ?             .


 -    ,       ,     ,    -     .
,       ,   .        .

----------


## .

> . 2  346.11  26.2  : "...  ...      "   ""    .


,   ,    ?  :Frown:  
    ,    ,      ,   .



> ,       ,   .


        ,        ? 
,    .             ,          .    
   ,      :Wink:

----------


## abarmail

> ,    ,      ,   .


  :Smilie: 
         2005 .         , , .        ,      .   -,  ,     ,      ,        .

  "   ",           - -   "  ...".

----------


## .

> , , .


       .     2003   
             .     ,          .       ,      
  ,        2003           ,   ,

----------


## abarmail

> .     2003


  .    : 
      1999 .




> ,


    ,    :   2003   -   .      2007  ,      840  ( ,         :Smilie: )
        ,    **    .
  ""      ,      ,     .

----------


## .

> 1999 .


  2003    
  2003       2002   :Smilie: 



> ,     .


    ???   - ,        :Wink:

----------


## abarmail

> 2003


    ,   .    ,    . 
  ,        *""*     , ,  **.  ,            .    .             -    .

  ,          . " "   .   ,  .
  .    ,     .

                 .          ,   ,       .
,   -       .

----------


## .

> ,        ""


        .              
       ,        . , ,           15%,    6%   . 
     .    ,   .   -        .





> .


  ,         ? 




> ,       .


 ,          ?
     .      -   , , ,         ,    .     ? -   :Wink:

----------


## abarmail

> .    ,   .   -        .


   "  ,   ".      ,        , ,   ,       -       . 




> ,         ?


-    ""  ""     .         ,    ""      ""   ""  .    -    .




> ,          ?


 **     . *mvf*  " , ".
  ,     ,     . -     "... ...  ..." (. )




> ? -


         " - "
        .


  -     -      : "  ..."   -         ?

----------


## .

> ,        , ,   ,       -       .


   ,    .     .      ,     .          .      -   ,    -,       ,          .         .           ,        .   -,    ,      .



> -      : "  ..."


      ,             .     ,  -      .          . 




> ,     ,


   ,  ?    -,       2012 ?    
   29.12.2006 N 255- ( .  03.12.2011) "            " 




> 1)   (   ,                      4.5   )          , *      4-            ;*


 ?       2012 .                :Wink:  
 -    ,   2013 .       ,     .

----------

